# 48 Columbia



## St.Peter (Mar 31, 2014)

Found this frame at the swap meet in Washington last September


----------



## COOL50 (Apr 1, 2014)

Looks sweet what are your plans with it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## St.Peter (Apr 1, 2014)

Not sure yet, I have two others about the same vintage. I have been lucky to find a few Columbia frames this past year.


----------

